# Heading To Pinnacles This Weekend



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

We're taking the kids and slipping out Friday afternoon for our first family trip to Pinnacles National Monument (central Calif). It now looks like it's going to rain all weekend, but our little ones LOVE just being in the trailer, and from what I've read on here, they'll love playing in the rain - we'll just pack our clothing accordingly







. So, this will probably be our first trip in the rain, but with such a cozy trailer, we're not at all discouraged!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I was not familiar with Pinnacles NM, so looked it up on wiki. Wow, it looks beautiful! Rain or shine, that will be a fantastic start to the camping season. Have fun.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Should be beautiful there. A great place for hiking.

I have not camped there so give a full report when you get back.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

SLO Outbacker said:


> Should be beautiful there. A great place for hiking.
> 
> I have not camped there so give a full report when you get back.


Will do - especially if you can give me any good tips on places near the beach in the San Luis Obispo/Cambria area







We're really interested in heading down the beach a bit...we'd like to try a different beach than the Santa Cruz area beaches


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We've stayed at Pacific dunes RV Resort in Oceano. They are not on the beach but are backed up to the dunes state park. It is a short drive to the dunes in piano wheee you drive out on the beach. You can also rent ATVs if you want. Just an idea .
Brian


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We've stayed at Pacific dunes RV Resort in Oceano. They are not on the beach but are backed up to the dunes state park. It is a short drive to the dunes in Pism Beach you drive out on the beach. You can also rent ATVs if you want. Just an idea .
Brian


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, we're back after a soggy, stormy weekend at Pinnacles! Turns out that we couldn't do much due to the prolific downpour of rain and the bone-chilling cold wind! Thank goodness our 4 and 1-yr olds always want to be in the trailer. Hubby says we're might have a tough time kicking them out of it when we actually camp in some warm weather







. The "RV" section of the campground appears to be fairly new, with about 30-40 sites with hookups. The sites are pretty close together with not a lot of separation in between, but that didn't concern us too much as it was mainly serious wilderness lovers up there, and everyone seemed really nice (although we met no one as everyone stayed INSIDE). I scoped out which sites are better than others if you're ever planning a trip there....

As far as hiking, etc., it sounds like there are some neat hikes into their caves that have bats. We really hoped to do the easiest hike to a bat cave (1.5 hrs round trip), but the weather just didn't allow for it this time - we'll have to go back! The caves are only open in the late winter/early spring and fall - they're closed for mating season in the summer.

I imagine in fair weather (and not in the terrible heat of summer), this is a beautiful place to go - we'll be back hopefully later this spring!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Even in the rain, camping is fun. But, sorry you couldn't get out and enjoy the scenery and hiking. Next time!


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

mommy2boyz said:


> Should be beautiful there. A great place for hiking.
> 
> I have not camped there so give a full report when you get back.


Will do - especially if you can give me any good tips on places near the beach in the San Luis Obispo/Cambria area







We're really interested in heading down the beach a bit...we'd like to try a different beach than the Santa Cruz area beaches








[/quote]

Since we lived there I did not camp near SLO or Pismo. We did camp a while back at San Simeon State Beach which was very nice. It is close to Hearst Castle as well as some great beaches. You can go north of Hearst Castle and see the Elephant seals too.

We also camped every year at Lake San Antonio. We camped on the south side, but there are campgrounds on both North and South sides. The campground on the south was very nice with full hook-ups. Great trails for bikes. Only drawback we had was you have to drive to the lake (we were in a group site with a lot of friends). But we always had a great time.

Sorry for the rain last weekend, but it sounds like a trip we might try later this spring. If you want you can PM me the sites you think are best.


----------

